# Guess the lines on this pup?



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi you guys. I have a 8 week old black pitbull pup. I was just wondering what your opinions are on what his lines are like.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

do you know his lines and just seeing if we can guess? or you want to know lines?


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

I know his lines and just wanna see if you guys can guess them.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

His 80% Blurrypic bloodline and 20% picangles bloodline


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

What? lol Are you saying that you need better pictures to guess?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

part panther. I think those lines are HOT! (he is cute BTW, lol)


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol, he moves like a true panther cat. I'm not sure on all the bloodlines. I'm still learning.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is he APBT or american bully? I dont know much on APBT lines so may not know if he is bully ill guess some RE in there. He is a cutie.


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

He is american bully. I'll tell you that much. And, what's RE. Is it Razors Edge?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes razors edge


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it Watchdog?? Spill the beans!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

If the dog is a bully

ill go with Gaff blood


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya miggs I was thinking gaffs and RE I think by the sounds there may be more then 1 line.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Isn't gaff AST line?? But I guess the bully breeders use whatever they want **scratches head and looks around confused** lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well since bullys were originally created with apbt and am staff gaff is seen in bully blood often.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

If it's bully, I guess RE or Gotti (Gaff seems more centered in Cali) Almost every bully seems to have that blood somewhere, lol


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i just dont see gotti, pup lacks girth, but i could be wrong.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Looks dont determine a bloodline...


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

In the bully world they're kinda big on looks. Considering that when the breeding goes down 1st 2nd and 3rd pick are sold before the pups r even born.

but then again they know what the bloodline is if theyre buying a pup lol


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

For those of you who said RE, you were halfway correct. This pup is RE through his dam lines and his sire is RE through his sire line and Gotti through his dam line. So this pup is: RE through the maternal lines
RE through paternal grandsire lines and Gotti through the paternal dam lines. 

He's gonna be pretty thick and we are having his ears cropped with a medium length crop and not the real short battle crop that I've seen. Good guesses!


----------

